

Ask HN: Review my startup - GetWebColors - hb

I would really appreciate your feedback about my first toy project. It basically grabs the url you entered, and generates a color palette from it.<p>http://getwebcolors.com/<p>Thanks.
======
mkilling
Could we please stop calling those apps startups?

------
togasystems
I was expecting the app to just scan through the css and pull out the colours.
I was presently surprised when the app grabbed the colours from all the
images, including background images.

Good job!

------
tworats
Worked for me, seems useful, bookmarked.

Not sure it's a startup though, more like a useful utility.

~~~
hb
Sure you're right, it is not a startup. I just copy pasted the title from
another post, so it has startup word in it.

------
hb
Clickable: <http://getwebcolors.com/>

~~~
kongqiu
Edit: now it's working for me. Nice idea.

I tried it for my own site, parkgrades.com, and it just sort of hung up. Same
for apple.com.

As a non-designer, I like the concept...

------
dshipper
Very cool. Nice work...any way to make it run faster? As an aside, I think I
might use this to look at the palettes on sites other than my own to see what
colors they're using since I presumably have some idea of the ones that I'm
using.

~~~
hb
Well thanks for your comments. I'm aware that it is somewhat slow for now, as
it has no cache, or any other optimization. I just released it if any interest
will arise. Hopefully I got enough motivation to enhance the performance.

------
aquadoctorbob
Is it down? I tried Google, Reddit, and Twitter and got an empty palette back.

~~~
hb
It has some stability problems, though it is working now.

~~~
lukeinth
I guess its down again, I can't reach it.

------
biggitybones
It'd be great if there was a permalink where I could go back to for the color
palette (I'm in Linux, so no Photoshop for me). It would also probably reduce
load as I wouldn't need to get the palette again.

